# Recommended RTA or RDTA for Mech Mod



## contrid (5/8/17)

Hi everyone!

Someone asked me what RTA or RDTA they can use on a hybrid mech mod. I would suggest anything that is safe with a 510 that protrudes enough.

Can you please suggest some tanks which you've used and could recommend? Something that is safe and efficient. I think I'll get much better answers on here from all you people with experience.

Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/8/17)

contrid said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Someone asked me what RTA or RDTA they can use on a hybrid mech mod. I would suggest anything that is safe with a 510 that protrudes enough.
> 
> ...


Not that I'm knowledgeable on the mech scene but for some reason I associate mechs with RDA's and BF RDA's. Both resemble raw vaping and somehow putting an RTA or RDTA on a mech just sounds wrong. Maybe its just me ?...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (6/8/17)

Tanks are fine, you just need to be more careful on the build than an RDA.

Serpent mini 25 with the dual coil deck works well for me on a mech

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/17)

@contrid , good that you are asking 

I have never tried it myself, but from what I have seen on the forum:

Yes, a protruding pin is a must, so it doesnt lead to shorts
But also, some pins are springy and can be pushed in, or they can move - so its an area you need to check very carefully.

Also, as in the case with mechs in general, build should be within the max continuous amp limit of the battery with a safety margin, in case of an auto-firing situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/17)

@contrid I use my Ammit's (25 Single Coil) on my mechs. Nice protruding pin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/8/17)

Petri RTA - both the 22 and 24. I see it quite often.

The Geekvape Karma kit is a mech and the Karma RDA can also be used as an RDTA.

Although generally RDA's are used, but even then make sure the 510 pin is protruding enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/8/17)

The Reload RTA best dual coil RTA on the market hands down.

Even better than the Petri 24mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigMacZA (6/8/17)

Love my Limitless RDTA plus, but all subjective. Not used on a Mech but does have a protruding pin.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## contrid (6/8/17)

Thanks for all the wonderful responses here so far.

I asked the person to come register here or subscribe/watch the thread and hopefully some other users will find it usefull too.

I use RDAs and RDTAs on my mech mods. Any of those with 510 pins that protrude enough or are recommended for mech mods. And then for the build I take the battery's minimum voltage, eg. 3.7volts and divide that by the current of the battery to get the minimum resistance. For example 3.7volts / 20amps = 0.20ohms


----------



## contrid (6/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Not that I'm knowledgeable on the mech scene but for some reason I associate mechs with RDA's and BF RDA's. Both resemble raw vaping and somehow putting an RTA or RDTA on a mech just sounds wrong. Maybe its just me ?...
> 
> Regards



Yeah, usually RDAs are used on mech mods and RDTAs as well but very seldom RTAs. 

An RTA usually gives very little build space and most people probably go with Stainless Steel or Nichrome builds on mech mods for that fast heating hit which may require more wraps.


----------



## contrid (6/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @contrid I use my Ammit's (25 Single Coil) on my mechs. Nice protruding pin!
> View attachment 103410
> View attachment 103411



Very nice setup thanks for sharing. I haven't had an Ammit so nice to know it'll work well.


----------



## contrid (6/8/17)

Silver said:


> @contrid , good that you are asking
> 
> I have never tried it myself, but from what I have seen on the forum:
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver, I agree and great advice. I will check the pins and for the resistance, I always calculate the lowest voltage with current to know what the safest possible resistance build will be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (7/8/17)

Just my experience & 2c

- with RDAs & RDTAs (on a mech) i always build a little hotter than my desired vape, this gives me a much longer "sweet spot" before having to swop the battery

my problem with RTAs (on mech) .

1) yes, higher chance of a short

2) vacuum fed, if i build for battery life, im definitely going to get dry hits here and there or ill have to take small toots until the battery starts dropping

I would rather look at a RDTA , my problem with most RDTAs (for mech) to get the flavour i want they will drink the battery and juice! I would look for something 22mm, single coil and build around (0.26 - 0.3) for my needs

the serpent RDTA on a SMPL would be pretty neat me thinks, but mech squonking is my happy place

Goodluck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

